# Mit "startx" kein gnome



## metalgear (13. April 2004)

*Mit "startx" kein gnome ?*

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem, hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen: 

normalerweise starte ich mein SuSe per geänderter inittab im runlevel 3. 
Wenn ich dann dochmal zur grafischen Oberfläche wechseln will, dann benutze ich den startx-Befehl. Bei den voreingestellten Settings fährt dann kde hoch. 

Was muss ich tun, damit der gleiche Befehl nicht kde sondern GNOME startet? 

Ich habs schon mit ner .xinitrc versucht, aber das haut net hin. Auch der startgnome Befehl geht net.
Und aus dem laufenden runlevel 3 per befehl nach runlevel 5 zu wechseln macht auch keinen Sinn, weil ich dann ja lediglich beim grafischen login lande....

Wie kann ich also Gnome direkt aus runlevel 3 starten?

danke schonmal im Vorraus ;-)


----------



## GErD (15. April 2004)

du kannst in der /etc/rc.conf einstellen (ganz unten in der Datei glaub ich) welche session mit startx gestartet werden soll.

GErD


----------

